# son in laws father



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

my son in law just found out today that his father has cancer and not long to live. now they haven't spoken in years, as this guy is a complete azzhole, and used my son in law for a punching bag while he was growing up (yes he has physical scares)guys never even seen his only grandson, and they only live a mile apart. now i don't know if i should say or do anything(he calls me dad) about him going to go see him 1 last time, or just keep my mouth shut and just be there for him as needs be.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

67flh said:


> my son in law just found out today that his father has cancer and not long to live. now they haven't spoken in years, as this guy is a complete azzhole, and used my son in law for a punching bag while he was growing up (yes he has physical scares)guys never even seen his only grandson, and they only live a mile apart. now i don't know if i should say or do anything(he calls me dad) about him going to go see him 1 last time, or just keep my mouth shut and just be there for him as needs be.


Don`t go there.

Blood really isn`t any thicker than water.

He may have written his ******* father off years ago.

Just be there if he needs.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks tacoma, that's sorta the way i was leaning. but i also feel that i would not want him to make mistakes that i have, my parents died awful young and sometimes i just feel like if i had 1 more chance to say things to them...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

67flh said:


> thanks tacoma, that's sorta the way i was leaning. but i also feel that i would not want him to make mistakes that i have, my parents died awful young and sometimes i just feel like if i had 1 more chance to say things to them...


Yeah, I can understand that.

I had a good relationship into my adulthood with my mother and when she died I realized there was so much I never asked her about...so many things still left unsaid after 3-4 decades.

Maybe just ask him how he feels about his father passing and adjust your involvement according to his answers.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks tacoma, think that's what i will do. will see him today as we are in the middle of a project together.


----------

